# How can I keep chickens out of the garden?



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm still pretty new to gardening and I'm brand new to chickens. My hens are only about 5 or 6 months old and have just started laying. Up till this point I have had them locked up, but I recently started letting them out for a few hours each day. They haven't discovered my garden yet, but I'm sure it is just a matter of time. What would be a good EASY way for me to keep them out? I have two raised beds, each about 4 x 20 or so. 

The main reason I wanted the chickens was for natural pest control, and the eggs are a very nice bonus. But, I don't want them to destroy the plants they were bought to protect.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Make chicken soup out of them!


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Make chicken soup out of them!


That may be my next project. Some of my 'hens' are starting to look like roosters. Chicken and dumplins is starting to sound really good for this cold weather.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You have to relocate either the chickens or the garden. Been there, done that.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Fence them out . What I had to do


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Chicken wire is cheap and works on wabbits too!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

My hens had free access to my garden and I don't recall any damage they did.
But a turkey I had did a number on the trellised cukes. A hot wire fixed his cuke addiction.:rotfl:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Reality Czech said:


> .... A hot wire fixed his cuke addiction.:rotfl:


That's great R C......!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fence.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks y'all. I'm gonna look into it. How high does it need to be to keep them out?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buttermilk, flour and hot grease will cure them! LOL


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Buttermilk, flour and hot grease will cure them! LOL


That depends on how old they are. Chicken & dumplings always works. Build a fence if you want veggies & eggs.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Buttermilk, flour and hot grease will cure them! LOL


That actually sounds pretty good too.


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

I saw in a magazine one time they used the chickens as pest control.They put a fence around the garden then came out about 8' with another fence.Then they released the the chickens in the outer pen.The chicken kept any crawling insects from crossing the outer pen.I have thought about trying it someday.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Call in this young chicken slayer. She'll take care of your problem.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

saltgrassdrifter said:


> I saw in a magazine one time they used the chickens as pest control.They put a fence around the garden then came out about 8' with another fence.Then they released the the chickens in the outer pen.The chicken kept any crawling insects from crossing the outer pen.I have thought about trying it someday.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Call in this young chicken slayer. She'll take care of your problem.


Lol. That was funny.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> You have to relocate either the chickens or the garden. Been there, done that.


I remember when you were setting up shop with them, I knew you were gonna have a problem keeping them OUT before they ate your garden up. Your fence don't have to be high IF you clipped their wings....if not it will need a top


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

saltgrassdrifter said:


> I saw in a magazine one time they used the chickens as pest control.They put a fence around the garden then came out about 8' with another fence.Then they released the the chickens in the outer pen.The chicken kept any crawling insects from crossing the outer pen.I have thought about trying it someday.


Its called a Mote. I'm gonna do it for sure.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the fence I have. I have a lot of chickens.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Belinda,

You might want to wait until you see a problem...before fixing it. I have a few chickens and they just don't cause any problems in the garden at all... but I recognize that others do. 

It may depend on how many you have, how much space they have to roam, etc. 

If they show to be a problem, One can throw up a chicken wire fence pretty quickly...3 ft chicken wire and some steel posts should do the job quickly in most cases.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

It really depends where your chickens are vs the garden. My coops are right by my gardens. So, I had to fence them out. I have left the gate open & the chicks ate all my just planted veggy plants.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

My coop is pretty close to the garden. I thought that might be a problem, but it can be moved. Thank you all for your help with this. You have given me some options to consider.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I fenced them out the same way Rubberback did. T-post and 5' wire fencing keeps them out. Before I fenced it my chickens, runner ducks, and geese had a field day with my squash and cucumbers.


----------

